# FCC Moves on Digital Radio Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

On Thursday, the Federal Communications Commission began a serious look at digital audio broadcasting, a service that could provide enhanced sound quality, improved radio signal reception and new products such as datacasting, multiplexing and subscription services.

Digital audio broadcasts will compete with satellite radio services, which deliver subscription-based offerings providing digital audio quality and most channels in a commercial-free format.

Some radio stations are already broadcasting digital audio services using iBiquity technology, a move approved by the FCC in 2002. During its meeting Thursday, the commission moved on a "Further Notice of Proposed Rulemaking," seeking comments on what rule changes and amendments are necessary for digital audio broadcasting services today.

Specifically, the FCC is seeking comment on how its existing public interest, programming and operational rules should be applied to digital audio broadcasts. And the commission wants input on policies it may adopt to encourage broadcasters to convert from an analog-only service to a hybrid analog/digital radio service, and eventually to an all-digital radio service.

Commissioners praised the move into digital broadcasting. But one commissioner, Democrat Michael Copps, said more work should be done concerning the new service.

With the proposed rulemaking, "We ask about local programming requirements and the extent to which they should include news or public affairs programming. We address the obligation to provide emergency information to the public and how digital radio can provide greater access to critical information. And we seek comment generally on ways that broadcasters can use digital technology to better and more fully meet the needs of their communities," Copps said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## reedl (May 10, 2002)

Great.. You can now hear those 15 minutes of commercials per hour in pure digital fidelity.

Reedl


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

now I'll need a RTB or radio top box to receive the digital signal for my analog only radio. that should bump the price of digital radios by a few $100. I've been waiting to see what the FCC is doing on this subject. England and other parts of the UK have had DAB Digital audio broadcast for a few years now. I don't understand what is taking so long for us to get it?


----------

